# General PAT information



## Mudshuvel (19 Jul 2011)

Hey guys,

I have an interesting question, which according to Mr. Search has yet to be asked.

I hail from the East Coast and am leaving for BMQ in September. After that, I go for my POET and then QL3s. Between my POET and QL3s, recent waits on PAT have been roughly 5-10 months. From what I have understood, you go for POET in Kingston, leave Kingston go to some random base for PAT, move back to Kingston and complete QL3s. I was thinking of bringing the wife and kids to Kingston since I was under the impression the two courses were back to back. Broken up and with a PAT in the middle it obviously won't be 6months _straight_ in Kingston. Has it been heard of requesting PAT be in Kingston so I do not have to move to and fro the same location?

Thanks


----------



## Mudshuvel (19 Jul 2011)

I pretty much found the answer by speaking with my uncle:


"You'll be in Kingston for your POET then after that they will decide where they will put you for PAT. Your career manager, who you will only meet if they ever visit your posting and a one-on-one is scheduled, will decide where PAT is needed."

My uncle was in the Forces for 20-odd years, so he's been not just pulling the answers out of nowhere.


----------



## nolf (8 Sep 2011)

Not sure if you're still looking for an answer or not, but if you are, I can help a bit.

I just finished my POET back in July, and every member of my POET class that was single AND living in barracks, was posted out for PAT. The 4 members that were living out (with proper authorization) are currently still in Kingston working at taskings while on PAT.

Having said that, I cannot speak for your exact situation, as things change.


----------

